# sessions pants sizing



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Sessions is a bit weird. The mediums are a smidge tight, but the larges feel HUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGEEEEE. IMO, I'd rather go bigger, because it leaves more room for movement and more room for layering.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

My mediums are a almost snug around the waste and the crotch. I'm 5'10" with a 33" waist if that helps
They are also the Blue Plaid Ridge Series with RECCO beacon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

dangit...should have went with the large.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

i just got a pair of the sessions revolver pants in a medium and the fit great

the legs are a little looser than id prefer but the waist is good

and i have a 32" waist


----------

